# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  WTT .30 Cal Hornady A-max

## Nic_148

Hey guys, 

I have found some old a-Max's I no longer need. 

62x .30cal 155gr
58x .30cal 168gr
33x .30cal 178gr

Open for trades with other match .30cal projectiles, any 6.5mm projectiles or $$ offers 

Thanks,
Nic

----------


## Markgibsonr25

I wil take the 168 grn,what $

----------


## Nic_148

PM Sent

----------


## 57jl

i take the 178 amax

----------


## WallyR

PM'd @Nic_148 for the 155's.
I think we've struck a deal.
Just waiting for him to send me bank details.

----------


## WallyR

Yep - did the deal.
Just waiting for the 'goods' to arrive.
 :Thumbsup:

----------


## rossi.45

168s still available ?
Cheers R.

----------


## WallyR

I think @Markgibsonr25 got the 168's, @rossi.45.

----------


## Nic_148

All gone, thanks guys

----------


## Markgibsonr25

> 168s still available ?
> Cheers R.


Not using the 168 grn as changed caliber , so there if you want them

----------

